# lawn guy died on job



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

http://mobile.newsday.com/news.jsp?key=55754


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Terrible.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> Terrible.


That says it all!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Fell into a cesspool and had the mower crush him. Nice. What a way to go.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

5hitty way to go.

Moved to Health & Safety.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ok we've expressed or sorrow......
lets talk liability......


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

I feel sorry for his family. Just an average guy going to work to provide for his family.
I saw the photo in the paper and it looks like the cesspool was located right next to a shed. Unforunately this is not the first and certainly won't be the last. Last year a woman died by falling into the cesspool and two others were resuced after their cesspool collapsed.
It is usually the older houses that have the cesspools made from brick and cinderblocks that usually collapse. I have heard stories from cesspool guys that some of these only have a piece of plywood with dirt covering it as a top instead of concrete.
There was another story about a guy who had his cesspool pumped one day. He goes to mow his lawn the next day and the ground gives way and he also dies too. I think if i remember correctly the cesspool company might have sucked out too much water which might have caused that accident.
Still another story from a tree guy whose worker goes the grind a tree stump. He and the machine fall into the cesspool too. Luckly no one died in that accident.
Moral of the story is : you never know when you number is up. You have to live life to the fullest everyday:thumbsup:


----------

